# Nugget



## jimmydolittle (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey yall, today was the last meeting of the Southern Indiana Chapter of the GPAA for the year. My raffle ticket was drawn for this grand prize. I’m still trembling, most of the time my luck doesn’t run on the good side. Nugget came out of California, Indiana's gold is the flour variety.


----------



## Claudie (Oct 8, 2011)

Congratulations! That's quite a prize!


----------



## darshevo (Oct 9, 2011)

What a beautiful piece. only thing better than finding that in a pan is wearing it around your neck


----------



## kadriver (Oct 9, 2011)

I would be tempted to refine this into a bar.

Congratulations - it is beautiful.


----------



## kuma (Oct 10, 2011)

darshevo said:


> What a beautiful piece. only thing better than finding that in a pan is wearing it around your neck



Nicely said! 8) 
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## manorman (Oct 11, 2011)

very nice.
MIke


----------

